# How to model Pyrrhian Eternals?



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Taking a look though the Necron codex, and rather like Anrakyr and his Eternals. I'd like idea on how to make the Eternals look, well, more elite, and less like "rank and file" Immortals. Any ideas beyond a different paint job or fancier bases?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I say use the KISS principle here and keep it simple. By simple, I mean rob other necron boxes! :biggrin: I'd use the heads and loin cloth thingies from the Praetorian/Lichguard box set. Keep the bodies the same and just add those little bits. That would give you a more 'elite' look while keeping in line with them still being Immortals.

Good luck and good gaming you dirty heretic git!

Nate


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Or use the Deathmark heads on the immortal bodies.


----------

